

HootSuite Acquires Social Analytics Leader uberVU - skidding
http://blog.hootsuite.com/hootsuite-acquires-social-analytics-tool-ubervu/

======
aismail
Hip hip hurray :) uberVU employee here.

------
skidding
uberVU's announcement: [http://blog.ubervu.com/ubervu-joining-forces-
hootsuite.html](http://blog.ubervu.com/ubervu-joining-forces-hootsuite.html)

------
liviulica
Something nice should come out of this!

